# serrada



## snake (Jun 18, 2008)

does anyone know if anyone is teaching angel cabalas serrada in the uk.also what do people think off mark willey has anyone trainned with him


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2008)

Mark Wiley is very knowledgeable, judging from his books! He has covered a broad amount of material.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jun 20, 2008)

I've trained with Mark.  Learned some Serrada flow sparring and some double stick drills.  Being a writer seems to translate well into his teaching and he's able to get his points across rather well.


----------

